# Coffee (Good or Bad)?



## dailyissue (Jul 27, 2011)

The last time I went to my GI Doc about 6 months ago he recommended that I get up in the morning and half a hot cup of coffee each day with a large breakfast. He said there are numerous studies that have found that black coffee "hot" not iced significantly stimulates the bowels and will create a movement each day.This guy is a well known Mayo GI specialist with years of research so I obviously took his advice. It seems to work most days Starbucks is strong and if I drink it and walk around in the morning I can usually shake something loose but it doesn't work everyday that's for sure especially if I get caught in a meeting all stinkin day. I also read several posts on here and other sites that say coffee is BAD and not to consume it at all for IBS that it actually slows down the process!!What's the best advice???


----------



## gabriellopitman (Jan 21, 2012)

So, coffee definitely stimulates the bowels. It's also very acid-forming in the body, which can irritate the gut... plus it's antidiuretic. One important point though is becoming dependent on coffee as a means to having a bowel movement. This is not good. The bowels actually become "lazy" if they're continually stimulated, not having to do any of the work by themselves. All in all, it's better not to drink coffee, but I know it's tough especially for those with IBS-C. So, here's the typical suggestion: stop drinking coffee for a bit. See how it goes. Also, exercise. Walking, and especially jogging, will get things moving in the gut. And, of course, drink lots of water. You can find more info here: www.theultimateibschallenge.com.Good luck,Gabriello


----------



## Linda46 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a Melburnian and we love our cafes and our coffee! I have noticed a definitive link between my coffee consumption and my bowel movements. My gastroenterologist did mention something about this being normal, but I didn't fully understand the reasoning because she was talking "doctor speak". However, she did agree that coffee does stimulate bowel movements. I have to be a bit careful where and when I drink coffee at the moment because I do love a cuppa at our local cafes, but I really need to be near a toilet on the way home in case I get an urgent need to go. Linda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've never heard coffee slows things down, it is a stimulant of the bowels (as is sometimes just drinking something hot without caffeine)Coffee is usually a no-no for IBS because it can cause diarrhea, but if it helps you go, then use it.Even things that may be bad for some IBSers or even most IBSers may be just great for you, there are not hard fast rules, but there are things that are common issues.For people with diarrhea, laying off coffee (as even decaf can bother people diarrhea wise) as well as other caffeine drinks and alcohol is usually a good thing to try.


----------



## dailyissue (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Kathleen,Starbucks seems to be the trigger for me. I think it is much stronger than others and it seems like I can drink it and 30 min later or so I can go UNLESS I get called into a stinking meeting or have to sit and cant walk around at all then I am screwed till later in the day if at all







Sitting at a desk job all day I think just destroys your insides just sitting and staring at a computer screen. One thing I have been reading more on is seminal vesicle cysts. That's the only thing the docs found on me after several tests. But I have been reading some case studies online and it appears that as these cysts grow they can become rectal obstructions as well as bladder obstructions. I am wondering if my cysts which was 5 cm about 1 year ago has continued to grow and could be pushing on my insides slowing down the bowel movement or formation of stools. Have you or BQ ever heard of this scenario???? My problem is the coffee makes me go everyday but it just doesnt seem like I am putting out what I put in on a typical day. Several small broken pieces some big, some small about a cup full and some narrow is my typical day.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

It is definitely a bowel stimulator. Before I cut coffee out for non ibs reasons i always liked milky coffee or latte and found that this way of drinking coffee was less of a stimulant and a lot like a milky cup of tea.I realise that most people from the us and maybe canada enjoy their coffee black whereas her in the UK most seem to favour white coffee and i think black coffee is more of a stimulant.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

You probably have fatty liver disease which I also have, that sends up your enzymes and lipase (Fat). When an obese person eats fat enriched food, it causes inhibitor of nuclear factor Kb (IKKB), increasing insulin resistance via decreasing NFKb. Insulin (INS) acts at IRS-1 &2 which is inhibited by IKKB. IRS-2 modulates hepatic insulin signaling and is expressed at liver-related preautonomic dorsal motor vagal nucleus neurons (DMN). Another player in the delayed gastric emptying pathology associated with obesity is decreased stimulation of vagal afferent neurons by CCK (cholecystokinin). There is reduced stimulation of jejunal afferent fibers by CCK. The reduced glutaminergic input from vagal afferent neurons decreases NTS (brain stem) gliotransmitter projection to the DMV (see my blog for more detail). The objective to stimulate gut and bowel motility is to activate the DMV. The process is analogous to a vacuum tube circuit with the emitter being afferent vagal input (which is decreased by decreased sensitivity to CCK),the control grid being the NTS (being either amplifying or suppressing) depending on the upstream glutamate (electon-like) flow,and finally, the DMV is the collector of glutamate, which allows glutamate flow depending on IRS-2 stimulation by INS at the liver. This too is blocked by obesity. Treatment--Caffeine causes INS release which ends up stimulating the DMV (collector), via increased INS overcoming INS resistance. The explanation of the Traction device's function is that it stretches the neck and activates the adrenal glands. Adrenaline stimulates vagal afferents (the emittter). Traction must be used after caffeine is digested, to turn on electricity to the amplifier circuit that is set up via INS at IRS-2(Insulin Receptor Substrate -2) receptors, connecting the NTS with the DMV synaptically.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, on days where i've just recovered from being ill with I.B.S, drinking coffee, or tea, has not made it any worse. Plus any caffiene food hasn't harmed me either. So that makes me question how these scientists can even prove it's really as bad as they say. We hear yet another government statistic about apparent "scientific evidence" every day on the news, but without showing it, and only saying these things, doesn't always mean it's so. So where is this "proof" they speak of?


----------

